# A6 thermostat replacement??



## A2RHINO (Jul 10, 2008)

How long does it take to replace the thermostat on a 1999 A6 2.8L QUATTRO?


----------



## cgeromi (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: A6 thermostat replacement?? (A2RHINO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2RHINO* »_How long does it take to replace the thermostat on a 1999 A6 2.8L QUATTRO? 

Trying posting your question here ----> http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=34
You'll probbaly have better success being that that is the forum pertaining to your car. This forum is for the 12v VR motors. You need to be in the regular 2.8L V6 forum. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: A6 thermostat replacement?? (cgeromi)*

A long time! Seriously, you have to move front of car into "working positon"..then pull the timing belt...so it makes sense to do TB job along with t stat..which is why I paid extra to have my T stat changed when the waterpump/timing belt tensioner failed and were replaced under power train warranty!








I think the std labor estimate for TB job is 6 hours.....t stat is just two bolts so won't add anything to that estimate... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw leben (May 17, 2008)

*Re: A6 thermostat replacement?? (A2RHINO)*

don't do it unless you have the cam timing tool, there is no keyway on the cams. Leave it for a shop, its a big job. make shure the W/P is done at the same time too.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: A6 thermostat replacement?? (vw leben)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw leben* »_don't do it unless you have the cam timing tool, there is no keyway on the cams. Leave it for a shop, its a big job. make shure the W/P is done at the same time too.

X2...If I had to do this I'd do complete TB/waterpump job while I was at it..and get my parts and rent the complete TB job tool kit from Blauparts! They only charge like $35 or so to rent all the special tools needed to do TB job correctly..and you sure don't wanna screw up the timing with 30 valves to bend!


----------



## audiA41998 (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: A6 thermostat replacement?? (spitpilot)*

I agree last summer i had to change the thermostat and since i had taken the whole front off i decide to replace the timing belt and water pump the whole job took about a day and a half without working on it all the time. But you do need the TB tool. And I also replaced the TB tensioner.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: A6 thermostat replacement?? (audiA41998)*



audiA41998 But you do need the TB tool. And I also replaced the TB tensioner.[/QUOTE said:


> And I hope the tensioner and idler pulleys as well...you just don't wanna take a chance with any of these parts...change 'em all..if any one siezes up you're in "Deep Brown", cause it will break the TB and trash your heads!


----------



## volumeB5 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: A6 thermostat replacement?? (spitpilot)*

I just replaced my thermostat in my 96 2.8 a4 a day ago... its kinda a pain in the ass but you can do it with the timing belt on, just slip the timing belt forward about a half inch on the right side of the motor (passenger side) and that should give you a little more room to work with... one other thing... you dont have to take the front of your car off, just the serpentine belt, to get to the timing covers. You'll have minimal room to get in there, and its not fun. but it can be done


----------

